# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Зацените-ка! FRIEDMAN

## ukengo

http://www.friedman.com.ua

----------


## DEL

*Нарахувати !*

*Підготувати !*

----------


## ukengo

А что не так?

----------


## biggg

молодца.... но поставь лучче русский по умолчанию, а то как то по нацистски выглядит энта тотальная украинизация

----------


## ukengo

> молодца.... но поставь лучче русский по умолчанию, а то как то по нацистски выглядит энта тотальная украинизация


А почему родной язык выглядит по-нацистски? 
И что значит тотальная украинизация?
И вообще почему русский? А почему не английский?

----------


## biggg

потому што при том положеннии страны в мировом обществе, при том ее правительстве, при той ее культуре нынешней - говорить на родном языке - если не вульгарно, то во всяком случае безнравственно

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 24 секунды_



> А почему родной язык выглядит по-нацистски? 
> И что значит тотальная украинизация?
> И вообще почему русский? А почему не английский?


Ну ты же со мной по русски разговариваешь... и вообще как это не совсем нормально продвигать украинский язык, в то время как сам разговариваешь на русском, как-то деградация, знаешь как по-украински будет "трахаться", нет? - "дрикатися!"

----------


## ukengo

> потому што при том положеннии страны в мировом обществе, при том ее правительстве, при той ее культуре нынешней - говорить на родном языке - если не вульгарно, то во всяком случае безнравственно


А на русском (навязанном нам кацапами) не вульгарно? Русская культура лучше украинской? Чем? Почему все таки русский а не например английский, немецкий?



> Ну ты же со мной по русски разговариваешь... и вообще как это не совсем нормально продвигать украинский язык, в то время как сам разговариваешь на русском, как-то деградация


Цивилизовано разговаривать с человеком на языке его общения. Т.к. сайт находится в домене .ru, и вся переписка ведется по-русски, то и я пишу на этом языке. И украинский я не продвигаю. Каждый волен общаться на том языке, на котором хочет. Но должен знать язык и принимать той страны, в которой живет. 



> знаешь как по-украински будет "трахаться", нет? - "дрикатися!"


Знаешь как на других языках будет "кохання"? Не знаешь, потому что аналога этому слову нет.

----------


## biggg

во первых, на каком разговариваешь ты? во вторых-ты находишься на кацапском ресурсе, в третьих ты на кацапачское рассмотрение предлагаешь свое говно, в четвертых быдло ты рогатое. иди на свою ридну "Мета.юа и поищи там переводы твоих ридных слов, типа "накштал", пользуйся украинской почтой и не заходи на сайты с доменом "ру", чти мазепу, петлюру, бандеру обсирай москалив и празднуй голодомор, чмо украинское

----------


## moonlord

На самом деле ребят что вы заладили на каком языке что и где написано просто можно же сделать выбор языка при входе на сайт и всё

----------


## biggg

см. выше

----------


## moonlord

что именно? ТО что вы 2м как дети малые в друг друга какашками кидаетесь?:)

----------


## zloytarik

Симпатичный сайтик, аккуратный,ничего лишнего мне понравился.

----------


## biggg

> На самом деле ребят что вы заладили на каком языке что и где написано просто можно же сделать выбор языка при входе на сайт и всё


Патаму што вуйка он бандеровская

----------

